# Grass Cloth "hides a multitude...."



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

So glad this home owner decided to go back over these walls with grass cloth.
Notice the 300 watt bulb set up....this grand home is located in Winchester VA, :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salmangeri said:


> So glad this home owner decided to go back over these walls with grass cloth.
> Notice the 300 watt bulb set up....this grand home is located in Winchester VA, :thumbsup:


Winchester VA is a beautiful town, from what little I saw on our way back from Asheville a few years back.

BTW, are you "balancing" the panels? The pic indicates you may not be, but I know pix are deceiving at times.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Is this the official grasscloth thread?

This grass showed everything... I hate it when that happens.





:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> Winchester VA is a beautiful town, from what little I saw on our way back from Asheville a few years back.
> 
> BTW, are you "balancing" the panels? The pic indicates you may not be, but I know pix are deceiving at times.


 
picky, picky,picky


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

daArch said:


> Winchester VA is a beautiful town, from what little I saw on our way back from Asheville a few years back.
> 
> BTW, are you "balancing" the panels? The pic indicates you may not be, but I know pix are deceiving at times.



Arch notice green tape on the trim....don't want a 6" panel next to a 36" panel 

These pics below are from another home in Winchester that was done over twenty years ago by a friend of mine....this job actually came with a blue print....he spent several days hand trimming the puzzle pieces...:thumbsup:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is another view of the intricate work.....it frames above and below the gold painted picture rail...


----------

